# who's haunt was this??



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but someone posted pictures of their basement (?) haunt a while ago, with one section a corridor filled with pillows/cusions taped down (so the 'hauntee' would ahve to force tehir way through in the dark). Does anyone remember who this was? The image really stuck with me and I really want to know how it went, but I can't for the life of me remember who it was!!

Cheers,

Ana


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That was Ironsides' haunt at Windsor Haunting. This is one of the haunts I've been really looking forward to seeing the pics and vid from after Halloween... he actually knocked out walls to accomodate his walkthrough...

Hellooooooooooo..... Ironside??!!?...... where aaaaaare youuuuuuuuu.........?


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ah, thanks Rev, that's the one. I'd really like to know how it went.......


----------

